# Triggering a Fog Machine with a Scary Terry Board?



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's the deal: I'm trying to be able to sync up my fog machine with a video loop, so that at select times during the video, the fogger will turn on for _x_ amount of time, and then turn off. I'm fresh out of audio channels in VSA (for the video), so I thought I might be able to put one of my old Scary Terry boards to use. The idea is that I would have the video's audio on the right channel and a tone on the left (the one that is connected to the ST board). The sound runs through the board, and the fogger starts fogging. The problem is, I don't really know what I'm doing. I would imagine I need to hook up some sort of relay to one of the "Eye" plugs on the board (these normally send power to an LED when sound is pumped through the circuit (on/off)), and connect the relay to the fogger's remote. How do I do it?

I have this fog machine/remote, and the ST-100 board.


----------

